# استفسار حول الـــ Robotisc Simulation



## سيطور (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الافاضل مهندسي الميكاترونكس
ليست عندي ادنى معلومات حول الــ Robotics Simulation 
الرجاء ان تبلغوني اذا ما كان هناك برنامج يعمل محاكات وما هي الامكانيات وما اسم هذا البرنامج
أرجو منكم الرد بالسرعة الممكنة لانني اريد ابد بجزء الـ Simulation من بحث التخرج​


----------



## ahmedmecha (5 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد الكثير من البرامج مثل Solidworks, Simpack, EASY-ROB, and Adams وكلها لعمل الـ simulation الميكانيكي ....
لكن لايمكن البدء بالـ simulation !! فالمحاكاة هو الخطوة الاخيرة قبل التنفيذ ..


----------



## ابو الكينج (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفضيل (12 مارس 2009)

هناك برا مج كتيره ... منها MATLAB , LABVIEW , ....etc


----------

